# Westpoint?



## kingskid (Jun 14, 2006)

I picked up a bike today that I was told was from the early to mid 60's, but I have no idea what it is. The chaingaurd says "Westpoint"; all the other decals are worn off and there is no headbadge. It is a ladies style bike with a front mounted rack, chrome fenders that form a v shaped crest, and a unique crank sproket that has star shaped cutouts. 26 inch tires. Has the letters "VS" on the fork sides. Does anyone know what this is and/or have any info about it?
Thanks for your help....
Robert


----------



## JOEL (Jun 15, 2006)

The star sprocket and peaked fenders sound like an AMF product.


----------



## kingskid (Jun 15, 2006)

ok...thanks Joel....I'll look into that.

Robert


----------



## yooper (Jun 29, 2006)

I will see if I can post a pic of my wife's grandfather's Westpoint that is sitting out behind his house...he refuses for it to take up space in his basement. Maybe they are a lot alike.


----------



## 68avenger5 (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a westpoint 5 speed which is identical to a AMF avenger 5,AMF must of made them for a department store or other company.  Jeff


----------



## kingskid (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks guys.
Robert


----------

